# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Info Dump Thread

## Graype

*They need to be double checked. Not sure how to get some kind of Click-To-Move or Entity Array at the moment*

PLAYER = [[["Client_tos.exe"+0106C7DC] + C] + 84]
- X(Float) = PLAYER + 428
- Y(Float) = PLAYER + 430
- Z(Float) = PLAYER + 42C

- Level(Int) = PLAYER + 2a8
- First Name(String) = PLAYER + 210
- Last Name(String) = PLAYER + 251

- Cur HP(Int) = PLAYER + 370
- Max HP(Int) = PLAYER + 374

- Cur SP(Short) = PLAYER + 378
- Max SP(Short) = PLAYER + 37A

Tools
https://github.com/TwoLaid/treeofsavior-tools
https://github.com/r1emu

----------


## arrowshurt9

Monster positions are client side as well so I know its possible to find the pointer for their XYZ too. I assume the pointers are all within a set amount of bytes from eachother too so it wouldn't be too difficult to make a vacuum hack that changes the enemy XYZ pointers to the value of your own. I don't have enough experience to do so but I could probably figure it out by reading a little bit more of some material I found

----------


## kwaangg

Anyone tried to increase the AoE? i saw a video of aoe hack

----------


## Graype

Wana link the video? Would be nice to see what people have come up with

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk

----------


## ckto

> Wana link the video? Would be nice to see what people have come up with
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk







How can i use this values ?
I tryed to add ["Client_tos.exe"+0106C7DC] as a manual adress and add two off-sets C and 84.
Sure that's not right.

----------


## Graype

Thanks for the video, wonder how they did it

----------


## abdonboy

Freeze SP/HP not working for me, but teleport hack work perfectly!!

----------


## Graype

I've added a few links to resources. 

Anyone else had any luck with anything?

----------


## ckto

I tested the pointers and everything works fine for me.




> I've added a few links to resources. 
> 
> Anyone else had any luck with anything?


That's a lot of stuff! Did you make all this? Have no ideia how to use it, but i will try! Really nice.

I find another video: I hear that this guy combine the AoE hack with teleport hack with a lua scrit on cheat engine.
There is a value for AoE attacks, in the game, witch SwordMasters can change, they probably are working with it.





I am trying to freeze the mana value.I asked some dude that already managed to do it and he said that he used a mana potion to fix the int value of current mana. Do you know how he did it?

----------


## Graype

I did not make them links. Looks to be a couple of developers started working on a ToS eulmulator, really impressive work I wish I understood reverse engineering to the level they've achieved. 

I'm not sure about the AoE / SP stuff. I only could read the values and not set them...

Sweet video link tho

----------


## abdonboy

> *They need to be double checked. Not sure how to get some kind of Click-To-Move or Entity Array at the moment*
> 
> PLAYER = [[["Client_tos.exe"+0106C7DC] + C] + 84]
> - X(Float) = PLAYER + 428
> - Y(Float) = PLAYER + 430
> - Z(Float) = PLAYER + 42C
> 
> - Level(Int) = PLAYER + 2a8
> - First Name(String) = PLAYER + 210
> ...



Where you discovered this numbers ? 428, 430...

----------


## Graype

> Where you discovered this numbers ? 428, 430...


I found the HP value and then browsed the memory region. Just saw values changing as I moved.

----------


## KefkaBot

Put my project up, check it out here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...of-savior.html (ToS-Bot - a Bot/Multihack for Tree of Savior)

I was able to get zoom hack working fine and teleporting/flying.

----------


## DragonBornX

The pointers posted by OP are not working as expected. For example, if I change my HP (max and current) to 1 million (and freeze it) I will still take damage and die as if I had the original HP before modification.

----------


## Graype

I never said you could write to them.

----------


## ckto

There was an update today and the pointers are not working anymore.

----------


## abdonboy

> I found the HP value and then browsed the memory region. Just saw values changing as I moved.


and about this value "Client_tos.exe"+0106C7DC, it's changed on the actual patch ;x

----------


## Leisures

with aoe range hack theres only one problem....server only register for everything only for 4 mobs at time on hit.....(they even talk about that on the forums meteor skill only hit 4 mobs even if more are on the area)
for fly and cast on the air u need to remove a few things but its posible...
aob and a range its a lv5 pointer xD im not going to just give it away.
another tip....every type of weapon has its own sctructure data so if u want to aob range every weapon u need every sctructure.

----------


## Pootato

> aob and a range its a lv5 pointer xD im not going to just give it away.
> another tip....every type of weapon has its own sctructure data so if u want to aob range every weapon u need every sctructure.


I made these so far but still clueless about aoe + range.

- zoom hack
- speedhack
- teleport player (mouse click)
- no clip
- fly mode
- invisible (player under map or underground)

Any tip how to find it aoe or range? Equip a weapon, search attack power, unequip weapon, search attack power, repeat, browse memory view, dissect data/structures, search from there? is it float value? nop bytes? or?

Leisures, can you give 1 example for 1 lv15 weapon aoe + range?




> There was an update today and the pointers are not working anymore.


PlayerInfo: 0x01046514
Offset: Still same

----------


## ckto

> I made these so far but still clueless about aoe + range.
> 
> - zoom hack
> - speedhack
> - teleport player (mouse click)
> - no clip
> - fly mode
> - invisible (player under map or underground)
> 
> ...


How did you find the player info?


Useful tip:
If you want to know the place coordinate
open the MAP and the chat
then press Ctrl and right click the location.
It will show the X,Y coordinates.

----------


## Pootato

> How did you find the player info?


Search player health, all player structures are there including pos xyz and movement speed.

I figured out how to find aoe hack & got it working, 

1. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
2. search for unknown initial value (float)
3. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
4. search for increased value
5. repeat step 3
6. search for decreased value
7. repeat above steps

But this hack is so obvious that other players can spot your hacking right away.

----------


## DragonBornX

> Search player health, all player structures are there including pos xyz and movement speed.
> 
> I figured out how to find aoe hack & got it working, 
> 
> 1. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
> 2. search for unknown initial value (float)
> 3. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
> 4. search for increased value
> 5. repeat step 3
> ...


I've tried your method, but using wizard and swordsman. I'm not able to find the address (after hours of narrowing it down). I don't have a highlander/barbarian to test with.  :Frown:

----------


## abdonboy

> Search player health, all player structures are there including pos xyz and movement speed.
> 
> I figured out how to find aoe hack & got it working, 
> 
> 1. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
> 2. search for unknown initial value (float)
> 3. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
> 4. search for increased value
> 5. repeat step 3
> ...


i've tried too, but not working for me  :Frown: 

1. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
2. search for unknown initial value (float)
3. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
4. search for increased value
5. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
6. search for decreased value

why decrease value if is the same skill ? ;x

----------


## DragonBornX

> i've tried too, but not working for me 
> 
> 1. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
> 2. search for unknown initial value (float)
> 3. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
> 4. search for increased value
> 5. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
> 6. search for decreased value
> 
> why decrease value if is the same skill ? ;x


I think he may have mis-typed. I think it should be like this:

1. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
2. search for unknown initial value (float)
3. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
4. search for increased value
5. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
6. search for decreased value
7. repeat the above steps by switching the characters

----------


## abdonboy

> I think he may have mis-typed. I think it should be like this:
> 
> 1. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
> 2. search for unknown initial value (float)
> 3. use cleave or helm chopper from barbarian (it has "aoe attack ratio 3")
> 4. search for increased value
> 5. use cartar stroke from highlander skill (it has "aoe attack ratio 1")
> 6. search for decreased value
> 7. repeat the above steps by switching the characters


It has several addresses, which should I change? , x

----------


## DragonBornX

I made a swordsman > highlander > barbarian character. I repeated the above steps and i got the addresses down to about 180. Still not sure which address it is.

----------


## ckto

> I made a swordsman > highlander > barbarian character. I repeated the above steps and i got the addresses down to about 180. Still not sure which address it is.


Same here, i tried to freeze all and get a crash error

----------


## Leisures

> I made these so far but still clueless about aoe + range.
> 
> - zoom hack
> - speedhack
> - teleport player (mouse click)
> - no clip
> - fly mode
> - invisible (player under map or underground)
> 
> ...



i been tryng to make noclip without luck,contact me and we can talk about that.

----------


## ckto

The offset client was changed, dont know how to update it

----------


## Vixentrix

Can someone teach me how to get the Player offset?
This is my main problem as of now.

----------

